# Briggs 19HP Twin Rider Problem



## Viper32 (Sep 18, 2005)

I have a briggs 19HP Twin that I just rebuilt the carb due to fuel pump being bad. The problem is when I engage the blades on the mower the engine spits and sputters and stalls. Any suggestions on were to look? Could this be a governer problem? If I engage the blades real slow I can get it to run. Just seems like the governer is not quick enough to compensate for the extra load.

Mark


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

The low speed circuit on the carburetor may still have some restriciton in it. This circuit also acts like an accelerator pump, feeding extra fuel when a load is applied or when the throttle is opened up. Also make sure the main jet and passage is clear as this feeds the low speed side also. One way to test if it is too lean is to pull the choke out a little bit and see if this helps, if it does then the problem is in the carburetor or fuel delivery

I don't think that the governor is your problem, also you might want to check the spark plugs and make sure they are gapped properly and not fouled, bad plugs can cause a similar problem.

Did you get the wiring figured out on the tractor?


----------



## Viper32 (Sep 18, 2005)

Yeah I got the wiring figured out, thanks to you. I could never have done it otherwise. Yes if I pull the choke out some it will engage without bogging down. I wish I had a diagram of the carb were I would know what areas to look at that you are talking about.

Mark


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

http://shop.briggsandstratton.com/BShopProductListingPage.asp?rsvp=0&PARENTID=0&SessionID=43C7B3A0-6A44-4EB2-B2CC-23B437198A68&MECID=100&CATALOGID=56B2B9A7-283C-11D4-8886-00B0D0203414

You can download a pdf of your engine breakdown which will have the carburetor as well. You can see the illustration of the carburetor and it has all the part numbers as well.

The low speed jets are located right next to the throttle plate in the throat of the carburetor, just open up the throttle and you will see them 1 or 2 tiny little orfices on the bore of the carb. they meter the fuel when the plate is almost closed and give a little extra when the plate moves from closed to open. :thumbsup:


----------



## Viper32 (Sep 18, 2005)

I used carb cleaner and blew everything out well. Can I stick something in the holes to make sure they are not partially closed? If so what can I use?

Mark


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

You can use some fine tag wire if you have some small enough. Be careful you don't want to make the orfices any larger as that will affect the way it runs and this carburetor does not appear to be adjustable.

You could also just spray cleaner through the main jet you should get some spray seeping out of these orfices if the pathway is clear. Take the nut off of the side of the float bowl the main metering jet is located directly inside.


----------



## big ed (Jul 29, 2006)

make sure youre not running on a single when you need 2 may have a coil misfiring
or a bent push rod or just a pushrod off the rocker arm intechs are good for this 
and misfiring coils are common good luck


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Viper's engine is an opposed twin design (model number in a previous post), single coil and not an overhead valve design. No worries about rocker arms or bent push rods with this model engine. But big ed brings up a good point. Have you checked to make sure both spark plugs are good?


----------

